# A thread all about dogs



## Play3r (Feb 23, 2021)

ADORABLE DOG PICTURES GO!
(It can also be your sona if you are any form of canine)
*


*


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 24, 2021)

i used to have about a dozen articles from about 5 years ago about goats that saved dogs from various things but none of the links work anymore and i can't find any new articles.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 24, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> i used to have about a dozen articles from about 5 years ago about goats that saved dogs from various things but none of the links work anymore and i can't find any new articles.


i saw the flood one, the fire one and the cat one.

flood link now goes to a dog that saved a human.
fire one now goes to a dog that saved a cat.
and the cat one now goes to a cat that killed a chicken.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

no


----------



## OliviaWalshar (Aug 11, 2021)

This is a thread for sure, for me. My love for dogs is difficult to convey in words. I myself have three Labradors and I'm just happy. The amount of energy that they give me cannot be compared with anything, I literally depend on them emotionally. The presence of two dogs does not prevent me from constantly watching funny videos with them, this thread is my favorite www.oodlelife.com. If you want to get a dog but are in doubt, I advise with both hands. They will definitely make your life brighter, there is no doubt about it.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 11, 2021)

Deaf dog thinks he's barking
					

Please subscribe and turn on the notification bell for more videos! New videos every day!Reddit Post: https://www.reddit.com/r/TikTokCringe/comments/khy9zz/d...




					youtube.com
				




Deaf dog thinks he's barking.

He looks so happy and proud.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 19, 2021)

BrightVi said:


> I've recently got a dog (german shepherd). This is my first dog and I'm very happy. But I'm clueless about many things and worry mostly about feeding. What breed (good brands) do you buy for your dogs?



I buy Burn's kibble, moisten it with warm water for a few minutes, them put something like tuna (in spring water or tomato sauce) to mix in and make it more interesting. Some people feed raw (the "BARF" diet) but I'd only do that after a lot of research and I'd advise against it unless you're sure you can do it safely.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 19, 2021)

Glenda221 said:


> I also have a german shepherd and I prefer buying a lamb and rice formula. It's a great healthy diet for this breed. Well, it is pricey, but it helps with digestion and prevents major shedding and dry skin. Just don't buy food with the main ingredients being corn, wheat gluten, and any meat by-products. You can find affordable and expensive foods without wasting your money on corn. These ingredients are not good for dogs and are the leading cause of obesity and secondary problems in dogs (like diarrhea, gas, skin and shedding issues, and sometimes behavioral).


While on the subject of weight, whatever food you settle on, be sure to set some out and see how much it expands in water. It will expand in the dogs stomach, so don't be too suspicious of your vet says to only give one cup per meal. It can be more than enough depending on the size of your dog.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 9, 2021)

My Bing Chilling


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 10, 2021)

Chihuahuas > every other breed


----------

